# amphipods <3 zoas



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

so i was reading mixed reviews in regards to zoas being eaten by pods...

perhaps not copepods, but i have now witnessed amphipods eating away at zoas in an incredible rate.

if u c any in ur tank, might wana try and get rid of them... amphipods of course.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I have these critters and they never have harmed my zoas!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

That's odd. I have a staggering population of amphipods, and a healthy and growing collection of zoos.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 I've got little buggies aplenty and they never do damage...



50seven said:


> That's odd. I have a staggering population of amphipods, and a healthy and growing collection of zoos.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

its only in my ac refugium that it happens.. the zoas in the display tanks are fine... but then a damsel keeps them in check.

its weird tho... before the zoas were destroyed, i didnt notice any amphipods in there, just copepods. the same day the zoa disappeared by half, is when i noticed a couple of HUGE amphipods and i saw one hugging it too.

maybe its a coincidence but im glad its not happening to anyone else


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have about 10,000 Amphipods in my Freshwater tanks, while I can't say it about corals, I will say, they arent eating my plants.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

are these guys suppose to be brackish?

i had no idea they lived in freshwater environments too, thats cool to know thanks will.

zoas in display are untouched, zoas in refugium r close to being completely gone


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL what are you doing with corals in your refugium??? You're almost as bad as Alex who keeps sea horses in his


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

hahaha really? i mustve missed it the time i went... 

just a small lil piece i was hoping would attach on to a piece of rumble i had him sitting on. guess it didnt work out so well hahaha. it was an inexpensive piece so it wasnt much of a heartache.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ninjaturtle said:


> are these guys suppose to be brackish?
> 
> i had no idea they lived in freshwater environments too, thats cool to know thanks will.


Since they are in FW and Salt, Brackish seems possible too.
Heres a video: 



 of them in my tank.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

are you sure its not the amphipods cleaning up the zoas that might have been eaten by a nudibranch? i thought a worm was eating my zoas, nope, zoa eating nudis


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

yup for sure, no nudis in my tank. i wish they would some how magically swim in to the mouths of my frags to keep them happy.


----------

